# LOOK 595 Fit for 6'1"



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello All,

I am seriously considering purchasing an '08 595 this fall and I was hoping to get some advice on sizing. I am about 6'1 and have been measured to ideally have a seat height of 81 cm, would this be best serve by an XL? I am hoping to keep the drop to less than 10 cm to the bars without too many spacers...

And it is my understanding that the only changes to the '09 595 models are paint scheme, is that so?

thanks


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I just tried a 595 today, and I'm just a tad less than 73". I was exactly right on with my loafers and plastic platform pedals. The guys said there was 5mm of height available to comp for any height gained by my shimano/look shoe/pedals.
It felt pretty much identical in tt length to my current rig at 57.5mm with 120 stem.
I've ridden a longish tt and a shorter stem before, and I think it made it a bit too twitchy. 
I'm gonna say to stick to the L, unless you have extremely long arms, and longer legs. Just make sure your fitted on it properly.
man, what a bike. absolutly sensational. it felt beautiful immediately.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*stem setup...*

If your saddle height is 81cm and you want to keep the drop to the bars under 10cm, then you need a total stack height of about 225mm with an 84 degree stem. You would need 25-30mm of spacer with the 15mm heaset top section, to get that total height, or a higher rise stem, like a 96 degree to reduce the spacers by about 20mm.

One of the keys to tolerating more saddle to bar drop is proper saddle fore/aft position. Quite often, fitters place the knee over the pedal (KOP), which is a decent starting point, but may not balance the rider over the saddle. If you're properly balanced, with the saddle far enough back, there will be little weight on your hands and the large drop will be easier to tolerate.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Not for nothing but my saddle height is 803mm (I'm 73+ inches). Given my 'ideal' Serotta measurements at 8+ cm saddle drop, and seat/head angles at 73degrees, that puts me into the XXL range (59cm virtual) on Looks. I'm hoping to wait out the 585 Ultra deal at Excel - or better put hoping it's still there when I have the $$$$. 

Getting back to your original question, I think Large would be too small, based on my numbers. although if you have the chance try all three. The 59 (XXL) also gets you a bigger head tube, eliminating some of the need for spacers....

Bill


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and the LBS recommended the L, but I have long legs and went for the XL - perfect for me.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks,

I will try for a test ride of an XL, I don;t like the look of rise-stems and too many spacers so I will see how much I can get away with. My bike now has plenty of drop (13 cm but with a 56 tt) and I'd like my next to be a bit easier on the back, though I;m quite used to what i have and its fine for the most part.


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm 6'1 and my XL 595 fits me like a glove.
What an awesome bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

*My less than expert thoughts . . .*

I'm just under 6'1'' and I ride an XL and it is the perfect fit.

Of course, as you have probably read from folks who are more knowledgeable than I, proper sizing/geometry ties into many factors other than height (bike inseam, torso length, arm length, etc.).

Good luck.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I'm 5'11" and just got a XL 595 Ultra frameset. The top tube is 57.5. I rode it prior to buying it. It was kind of tough with an uncut seatpost...but the length is perfect. I'll probably put on a 110 or 120 stem but I need to see what handlebars I get. 

The top tube on my custom ti ride is 58.8 and it has a 110 stem.

Good luck...You can't go wrong with a Look. Just make sure it fits properly. Have a pro shop do a pro fit on you. It will be worth it. And if you buy the bike from the same shop they will most likely put the cost of the fitting towards your new bike.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm also 6'1" but only a 33 inseam, so i went with the Large 595. it fits me better than the XL did. I was torn between the two also until I got fitted properly on it. 
good luck to you.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone, it looks as though the size and color I wanted (Black with white writing, not silver) in an 08 might be gone so this may not happen.. we'll see.


----------

